# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Downpipes - round to square converter in colorbond?

## bcp

Installed colorbond guttering on my shed with 90mm round outlets for the downpipe. Now thinking the square would match the house better.  I noticed at local hardware store there are pvc square to round converters.   
Is the same thing possible in colorbond (or even zinc that I can spraypaint)? 
If it's all too hard I'll just use round downpipes.

----------


## Danny

They are called downpipe adaptors and l have never seen them in metal. 
The downpipe also fits *into* the adaptor. If you wanted to fit the adaptor between an upper 90 mm pipe and a lower 100 X 50 mm rectangular pipe, the standard 100 X 50 X 90 mm adaptor would not work as the adaptor would go around the outside of the rectangular pipe. You can buy a 95 X 45 X 90 mm adaptor but even this will not fit into a 100 X 50 mm downpipe. You can however buy a universal pop made by Stratco that fits into a 90 mm round or a 100 X 75 mm rectangular pipe.

----------


## bcp

Thanks for that. So i'd have to replace the pop. I might leave it round.

----------


## Danny

You need a pop regardless but you obviously cannot fit a 100 X 50 mm pop under a larger round hole. From memory, a 100 X 50 mm pop has an internal bottom taper of 90 X 40 mm.  
I actually designed a beautiful little free flow adaptor once but it never went to market as the market is 'dominated'. The standard downpipe adaptors are (very highly) arguably not compliant with the plumbing regulations!  
When you fit the pop, you should always try to fit it to the gutter's underside to prevent internal pooling. Just use plenty of sealer. Good luck with it.

----------


## bcp

Problem is I already have a round pop installed in the gutter.  I'm thinking to change it now the shape of the hole will be wrong, so I'd be putting in patches, and the whole thing will get ugly!

----------

